# House we did last week



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pic of some work last week,my legs and knees hurt so bad


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

i am so glad i dont have to crawl around under homes anymore. Those days are long gone. I dont miss it. My knees hurt looking at that picture and all the concrete mud on the ground.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

If I get down in a crawl space for half a day or more and I will pull a groin muscle


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Crawls suck in general, but that one looks pretty nice!


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I save my water heater boxes and cut them into 4 pieces, one from each side of the box and as tall. Each box provides about 20 feet of runway. 

Or you can cut each end of the water heater box off then make one cut down the side of the box and you’ll have one very large piece of cardboard you can unfold once you get under the house to lay on to work. 

Use these to lay down under the house. The cardboard makes it easy to slide around and is soft. 👍


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I save my water heater boxes and cut them into 4 pieces, one from each side of the box and as tall. Each box provides about 20 feet of runway.
> 
> Or you can cut each end of the water heater box off then make one cut down the side of the box and you’ll have one very large piece of cardboard you can unfold once you get under the house to lay on to work.
> 
> Use these to lay down under the house. The cardboard makes it easy to slide around and is soft. 👍


That’s what I used to do, water heater box or I’d grab some boxes from the shop and take them with me.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I save my water heater boxes and cut them into 4 pieces, one from each side of the box and as tall. Each box provides about 20 feet of runway.
> 
> Or you can cut each end of the water heater box off then make one cut down the side of the box and you’ll have one very large piece of cardboard you can unfold once you get under the house to lay on to work.
> 
> Use these to lay down under the house. The cardboard makes it easy to slide around and is soft. 👍


 this or grab the new guy


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> Pic of some work last week,my legs and knees hurt so bad
> View attachment 135338


Yesssssss


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

sparky said:


> Pic of some work last week,my legs and knees hurt so bad
> View attachment 135338


It was supposed to be 3 pics total but two did not go thru


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Crawls suck in general, but that one looks pretty nice!


It wasn't bad but bad enough


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

That wouldn’t pass inspection here. But that doesn’t mean anything 🫤. 

Those San tees laid on they backs……

I’m not sure about that heel inlet 90, but I don’t think that would pass either. 

Discuss…..I’m not being negative.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Here, no primer, fail. San tee on it's back, fail. Heel/side inlet tees only allowed on multi unit buildings so we would fail that as well.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It would fail here too. no tees on their backs. Not sure about the blue glue though. we dont have to use purple primer on residential anymore around here but still do anyways.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

S trap on the tub 🤓


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a all glue p-trap with a vent to me looks good?

Its the carpentry that looks a little rough the carpenter could not hit the floor joist to save his life, good thing they also use glue.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

rooterboy said:


> Looks like a all glue p-trap with a vent to me looks good?
> 
> Its the carpentry that looks a little rough the carpenter could not hit the floor joist to save his life, good thing they also use glue.


Needs 2 pipe lengths between the trap and the santee. If it 2” pipe you need 4 inches, if it’s 1 1/2” you need 3 inches. I found that out the hard way years ago, I got called on it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Debo22 said:


> S trap on the tub 🤓
> View attachment 135380


That doesn’t quality as an s-trap in our jurisdiction.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> Needs 2 pipe lengths between the trap and the santee. If it 2” pipe you need 4 inches, if it’s 1 1/2” you need 3 inches. I found that out the hard way years ago, I got called on it.



I never knew that code. Cant tell you how many washer boxes ive done hub to hub to get the box, trap, and vent inside 1 cell of the wall.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That doesn’t quality as an s-trap in our jurisdiction.



What do you mean "that's 3" "


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

The entire horizontal is measured. The hubs count as horizontal. Plus the sweep of the tee is included. The vent doesn’t start until the vertical point is reached. 

So it does meet the 3” requirement in this case.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> The entire horizontal is measured. The hubs count as horizontal.
> 
> So it does meet the 3” requirement in this case.


ah hah. 3 inches. not 3". understood.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I just went out and measured a trap and tee. 

It’s damn close. I can see where an inspector wouldn’t pass it. 

I have some 1.5” traps tho that the weir is a little longer and it would definitely pass hub to hub with a San tee.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I never knew that code. Cant tell you how many washer boxes ive done hub to hub to get the box, trap, and vent inside 1 cell of the wall.


Here’s the washer box I got called on years ago. That’s the general contractors finger pointing at it saying the inspector wants 4 inches. So I had to cut it all out and drill the stud and put my trap on the other side of the 2x4 to pass.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> S trap on the tub 🤓
> View attachment 135380


Wrong, vent on top of tee,get glasses on


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Needs 2 pipe lengths between the trap and the santee. If it 2” pipe you need 4 inches, if it’s 1 1/2” you need 3 inches. I found that out the hard way years ago, I got called on it.


You crazy man lolololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s the washer box I got called on years ago. That’s the general contractors finger pointing at it saying the inspector wants 4 inches. So I had to cut it all out and drill the stud and put my trap on the other side of the 2x4 to pass.
> View attachment 135381


That failed because you have it wet vented lololol


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sparky said:


> Wrong, vent on top of tee,get glasses on


Ok, check it out 





What is the minimum trap arm length?


,,,,,,,,,,,,



www.howtolookatahouse.com


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

sparky said:


> That failed because you have it wet vented lololol


That wasn’t wet vented, the open santee in the picture is for a clean out


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That abs. Boy oh boy. That sh!t ain’t worth a damn in florida. And it’s some stinking asss sh!t when you cut it. There have been times when I glued the street end of the trap 1/4 bend directly into the tee and a short make up for the trap. Needed that extra 3/4 inch to make it fit. I’m not cutting studs or waiting a framer to adjust his studs.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That abs. Boy oh boy. That sh!t ain’t worth a damn in florida. And it’s some stinking asss sh!t when you cut it. There have been times when I glued the street end of the trap 1/4 bend directly into the tee and a short make up for the trap. Needed that extra 3/4 inch to make it fit. I’m not cutting studs or waiting a framer to adjust his studs.


We only use ABS here


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Ok, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not in my area,hell you would have to use two stud cavity's sometimes to do that lololo


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Ok, check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your area is behind the times on codes,some places just refuse to change because they don't know any different


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s the washer box I got called on years ago. That’s the general contractors finger pointing at it saying the inspector wants 4 inches. So I had to cut it all out and drill the stud and put my trap on the other side of the 2x4 to pass.
> View attachment 135381


I'd say that inspector didn't know his job,there is nothing wrong with the way you have it here,but that's the way it goes


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> We only use ABS here


If I had to use abs pipe I would hang up my plumbing tools,total garbage,brittle as hell in a few years and just shards everywhere


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

We also need a 4” piece cut to cut between the tee and the trap 90 to qualify as legal. Seen it called out more than once. As already stated it’s considered an S trap here.

We also are required to have two step adhesion with a purple dye in the primer for the sake of the inspector. Some of us like to be careful with the primer tho 😑


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’d bet any amount of money and challenge any inspector to make that trap siphon.

Thats when the codebook thumpers start thumping….

It’s more of a crown vented trap than an s trap.

Plumbing inspector is a made up job. Like an accountant, the world could do without them.

My doctor doesn’t have an inspector looking after him

My mechanic doesn’t have an inspector when he replaces my brakes

ETC Etc.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I’d bet any amount of money and challenge any inspector to make that trap siphon.
> 
> Thats when the codebook thumpers start thumping….
> 
> ...


So very true


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That wouldn’t pass inspection here. But that doesn’t mean anything 🫤.
> 
> Those San tees laid on they backs……
> 
> ...


A san-tee on its back wouldn’t fly here either; it would need to be a combo. The pipe diameter/trap arm thing isn’t a thing here either.


All of that said, I had an inspector tell me recently tell me that I couldn’t legally use a WOG valve on a gas line, so all bets are off when it comes to an actual inspection. I’ve also NEVER, EVER had an inspector go for a crawl. I don’t think I’ve ever had one even peek in the crawl space door. So, a san-tee could fly in that position, it’s just not legal.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Metal straps on plastic is not code in any jurisdiction.
Rigid strapping is always required every 4' on plastic. Typical, either 2x4s and tape at the strap or factory 4 in 1s or equal.
Of course tees on backs are not allowed because the don't help debris directionally.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

breplum said:


> *Metal straps on plastic is not code in any jurisdiction.*
> Rigid strapping is always required every 4' on plastic. Typical, either 2x4s and tape at the strap or factory 4 in 1s or equal.
> Of course tees on backs are not allowed because the don't help debris directionally.


What are you talking about??
Metal Holey Strapping has been used here in indiana for at least 100 years....
I have installed enough of that crap to stretch from coast to coast ....

What jurisdiction do they not allow galvanized strapping to hang drain lines??


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> What are you talking about??
> Metal Holey Strapping has been used here in indiana for at least 100 years....
> I have installed enough of that crap to stretch from coast to coast ....
> 
> What jurisdiction do they not allow galvanized strapping to hang drain lines??


This cat has no clue what he's talking about,not a clue mark


----------

